# BA on the verge...



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't even care.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Cared so little to add another post to the post count... =D


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

PorkCereal said:


> Cared so little to add another post to the post count... =D


Now that /\ was funny


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Still not giving a fuck.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Then stop! Just stop one week... haha your to sick to stop... egoooooo :blahblah:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It's only 3.8 posts a day everyday since he has been a member, not that many really...

There are many people that can do more than that when they are on, but consistency is very impressive...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowDogWax said:


> Then stop! Just stop one week... haha your to sick to stop... egoooooo :blahblah:


I stopped for 4 months one time. You guys make this out like it's some big thing, it's not.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Do post counts actually mean that much? I thought it was the quality of the content not the amount. 

Also I think BA has been taking his meds because he is surprisingly well behaved and helpful lately. At least since I've been back. 

:hairy:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Then post on.. off season is bad enough


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> Do post counts actually mean that much? I thought it was the quality of the content not the amount.
> 
> Also I think BA has been taking his meds because he is surprisingly well behaved and helpful lately. At least since I've been back.
> 
> :hairy:


Just posting to the topics that interest me, mainly CO thread because we all just talk shit on each other. Also I'm just over educating stupid people that make stupid threads/responses.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Um, I only mentioned this because I noticed it.

It's not a big deal, other than to say in this case that someone has been here a long time and has a strong interest in snowboarding, which in BA's case should be evident already.

Running up a large post count is not impressive per se. I can think of a few regulars here who seem to post on any and every topic. It's not a competition.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got a couch in the garage, minored in psychology. BA is always welcome to come and talk. I'm a good listener............maybe we can get to the root of some of these anger issues.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> I've got a couch in the garage, minored in psychology. BA is always welcome to come and talk. I'm a good listener............maybe we can get to the root of some of these anger issues.


Isn't this the premise for Human Centipede 3?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Once thegoodride buys his hack of a website he won't post as often.

:storm::roadrage::blowup:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Isn't this the premise for Human Centipede 3?


Same couch I do my prostate exams...............if you play your cards right.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Isn't this the premise for Human Centipede 3?


There's a 3??????!!?!
.
.
.
There's a 2????!?!?!


I'm still boggled that they made 1.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> Once thegoodride buys his hack of a website he won't post as often.
> 
> :storm::roadrage::blowup:


That would mean that they actually are a viable money making website. 



Donutz said:


> There's a 3??????!!?!
> .
> .
> .
> ...


You're still alive? And you post?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're still alive? And you post?


I think he took a sabbatical  

Buuuuut.... he should have joined the gong-show and hit Whis with the rest of us. We rode some niiice snow all season. Still have like 3 weeks left.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

F1EA said:


> I think he took a sabbatical


'Sabbatical' is such a nice, inoffensive word. What I did was scream, kick my board across the garage, wave my fist in the air, curse every god from Jehovah right back to Baal, and generally act like a total crankypants. My whiteboard at work now says "12,000 years until snowboarding season."


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats, I guess.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> 'Sabbatical' is such a nice, inoffensive word. What I did was scream, kick my board across the garage, wave my fist in the air, curse every god from Jehovah right back to Baal, and generally act like a total crankypants. My whiteboard at work now says "12,000 years until snowboarding season."


hahaha :facepalm3:
Yea, i feel your pain


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Donutz said:


> 'Sabbatical' is such a nice, inoffensive word. What I did was scream, kick my board across the garage, wave my fist in the air, curse every god from Jehovah right back to Baal, and generally act like a total crankypants. My whiteboard at work now says "12,000 years until snowboarding season."


So you're suffering through the curse of the cubicle jockey?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Donutz said:


> 'Sabbatical' is such a nice, inoffensive word. What I did was scream, kick my board across the garage, wave my fist in the air, curse every god from Jehovah right back to Baal, and generally act like a total crankypants. My whiteboard at work now says "12,000 years until snowboarding season."


If it makes you feel better, I'm gonna go ride abasin on Friday to get a may day in.... 

I'll hit hood for June July and August. Fuck, maybe sept too....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Jetfalcon offered me 10 grand for my sbf account.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> Jetfalcon offered me 10 grand for my sbf account.


He offered me a handy.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:includeme: Nuthin' to say,.. just padding my post count!


oke:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I had to google handy....and since everyone is padding their counts in this thread I figured I might as well too


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Me too fucks


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Jetfalcon offered me 10 grand for my sbf account.





BurtonAvenger said:


> He offered me a handy.


This sounds like a great plot idea for a remake of indecent proposal. Man meets a guy in a bar and offers him $1m to take over his entire online profile, which had like 10,000 posts on some forum and half a million IG followers.

Then the guy starts giving out BS advice and praising brands you would never dream.

Could you do it? Walk away from everything you built up, only to let someone else have free run with it as you start as a noobie on the forums with 3 posts again?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> This sounds like a great plot idea for a remake of indecent proposal. Man meets a guy in a bar and offers him $1m to take over his entire online profile, which had like 10,000 posts on some forum and half a million IG followers.
> 
> Then the guy starts giving out BS advice and praising brands you would never dream.
> 
> Could you do it? Walk away from everything you built up, only to let someone else have free run with it as you start as a noobie on the forums with 3 posts again?


For a $1m? Grab the deal. Hire a Russian mob killer for 25 grand next day. Take the guy out. Walk away with $975,000.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tokyo_dom said:


> This sounds like a great plot idea for a remake of indecent proposal. Man meets a guy in a bar and offers him $1m to take over his entire online profile, which had like 10,000 posts on some forum and half a million IG followers.
> 
> Then the guy starts giving out BS advice and praising brands you would never dream.
> 
> Could you do it? Walk away from everything you built up, only to let someone else have free run with it as you start as a noobie on the forums with 3 posts again?


Is it selling out or cashing in? That's the question you have to ask yourself.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> For a $1m? Grab the deal. Hire a Russian mob killer for 25 grand next day. Take the guy out. Walk away with $975,000.


I like how you think Noreaster :10:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> For a $1m? Grab the deal. Hire a Russian mob killer for 25 grand next day. Take the guy out. Walk away with $975,000.


Just make sure you get a good hitman. Nothing's a faster buzzkill than him getting caught, and having the trail traced back to you...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ThredJack said:


> Just make sure you get a good hitman. Nothing's a faster buzzkill than him getting caught, and having the trail traced back to you...


nah, then you just hire another hitman to take him out... its the circle of life - hakuna matata and all that..

problems that can be solved with money aren't really problems, they're expenses.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you shouldn't hire your hitman off Craigslist?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you shouldn't hire your hitman off Craigslist?


A prostitute? Sure.
A hitman? Probably not.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you shouldn't hire your hitman off Craigslist?





Jcb890 said:


> A prostitute? Sure.
> A hitman? Probably not.


hey, budgets are budgets man... work with what you got.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Who needs prostitutes when you have Tinder?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Who needs prostitutes when you have Tinder?


Incidentally, a great place to get matched with a right hitman too.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Incidentally, a great place to get matched with a right hitman too.


Great idea!!! . You could proly pay them in handy's too! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Noreaster said:


> Incidentally, a great place to get matched with a right hitman too.


I thought it was a great place to get matched with a doctor for penicillin.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

BA on the verge of...

Hiring a hitman
Hiring a prostitute
Hiring an escort
Contracting STD's
Joining Grinder on accident instead of Tinder

:laugh:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I thought it was a great place to get matched with a doctor for penicillin.


Who said they can't be one and the same?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Jcb890 said:


> BA on the verge of...
> 
> Hiring a hitman
> Hiring a prostitute
> ...



On the verge? It's already done, a few times ove! Just swap out the first and last items order and you have the step by step play book....:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jcb890 said:


> BA on the verge of...
> 
> 
> Joining Grinder on accident instead of Tinder
> ...


Who says that was an accident?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Who says that was an accident?


Brown chicken brown cow


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No no no Brown Eye and Wrong Hole.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No no no Brown Eye and Wrong Hole.


There's a wrong hole?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BoardWalk said:


> There's a wrong hole?


According to that guy I brought home from the bar the other night, there is.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> There's a wrong hole?





Manicmouse said:


>


:blink:
Not sure I see the problem,..? As long as it hasn't been running recently! :shrug: "Any port in a storm,.." Right? :laugh:



:hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to the off-season... lol

BTW:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Welcome to the off-season... lol
> 
> BTW:


/thread. 
:injured:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Deacon said:


> /thread.
> :injured:


Anyone want to give money to my GoFundMe? I need to get penile reconstruction after my grindr accident.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this thread is rape-culture. i'm telling tumblr on all of you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> this thread is rape-culture. i'm telling tumblr on all of you.


Rapes such a dirty word, I prefer the term struggle snuggle.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rapes such a dirty word, I prefer the term struggle snuggle.


You and Bill Cosby........


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Donutz said:


> 'Sabbatical' is such a nice, inoffensive word. What I did was scream, kick my board across the garage, wave my fist in the air, curse every god from Jehovah right back to Baal, and generally act like a total crankypants. My whiteboard at work now says "12,000 years until snowboarding season."


Ok, that's it.

As an administrator of this shit hole. You are obligated to go ridin'.

Call in tomorrow, with some bullshit excuse that you can't come in today.

I'm in the same boat as you, didn't have a Whistler pass like everyone else.

Buy a spring pass, they're $200 bucks. 

You would have easily spent that on fuel alone goin' to Cypress.

Ballistic & I just bought one & everyone else seems to have one already.

It's fuckin' sweet up there right now.

This is last weekend

https://vimeo.com/


Plus, you live right by me.
We can carpool.:hairy:
Ballistic too.

Chop chop


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Welcome to the off-season... lol
> 
> BTW:


:rofl4: :rofl3:

Neni,… *FTW!!!!* :cheer: :rofl3:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I like how quickly this thread went off the rails.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BA is in the title. It never had a chance.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> I like how quickly this thread went off the rails.


I'm pretty sure it's following it's destined path.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

So is this the official 'Is it Winter yet?' thread?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's always winter somewhere.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

It's still snowing in Scotland so winter ain't over yet.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

... and ~25cms forecasted between today and Sat for Whistler.

It aint over... til you run out of $


----------

